# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  BREAKING News!! NaviFirm is back !! Cyclone update

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Hi sweeties*  
I guess your life been much worser last days isn't it ? 
No *NaviFirm*, is like not having RIGHT hand ....
Where from get your firmwares? How to work? How to life ??!! 
But of course Cyclone ALWAYS have solution to THEIR customers..
yes... WORKING navifirm is now updated and built-in into *CYCLONE*.  *No external file download, it will automatically find LandingZone and download*  * After download it will AUTOMATICALLY appear in BB5/DCT4/WP7 tab*  * OF COURSE THIS UPDATE IS FREE AND WORKS WITH CYCLONE BOX, KEY, ETC...*  * Life never been so easier before :P*   
Some shots:               
What to say more ... just run Cyclone and perform AUTOUPDATE, then .. only enjoy   *STAY TUNED, MORE IS JUST AHEAD OF CORNER!*

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك حبيبي

----------


## TIGER_GSM

بارك الله فيك أخيراً تم عودة فريق سيكلون القوي نتمنى له إستمرار في عطاء

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

شكرا اخي نعم عمل جيد لفريق السيكلون بالتوفيق

----------


## kimbs

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## hameed atiah

مشكور أخي العزيز

----------

